# Crested pigeons



## Stone (Feb 20, 2012)

I've trained these guys to come down every afternoon for some seed. They're not normally found this far south but they seem to be on the move





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## John M (Feb 20, 2012)

They are beautiful! Their faces look a bit like the Diamond Doves, if you ignore the crest. Thanks for posting the photo. I love doves and pigeons. Is this species kept as an aviary bird, like the Diamond Dove?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2012)

They have cool hats -I like them! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Stone (Feb 20, 2012)

John M said:


> They are beautiful! Their faces look a bit like the Diamond Doves, if you ignore the crest. Thanks for posting the photo. I love doves and pigeons. Is this species kept at an aviary bird, like the Diamond Dove?



I don't think so John. And I should add, they make a loud whistling sound with their wings so you can hear them comming from 500 mts away.


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice pigeons, prettier then the ones we have here.

Allthough I'm quite fond of the Eurasian Collared Dove myself. A couple of them visits our feeding spot almost eech day.

Here is link to the wiki article of the pigeons that I mentioned.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Collared_Dove

I'll see if I can make a picture one of these days.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 20, 2012)

They are beautiful. I love their "spectacle" markings


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 20, 2012)

Love these guys & the Bronzewings... Most of the larger Aussie pigeons are kept by aviculturalists & will happily breed in large aviaries. They always stay fairly wild in my experience & spook easily. Much better to appreciate them in the wild... We often had these birds in our yard in Adelaide.


----------



## emydura (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice photo. This pigeon use to be mainly found in the dryer (more arid) inland areas of Australia. But it has really expanded its range in recent decades. Mostly due to the clearing of forests etc resulting in an expansion of its habitat. I never use to see it as a kid. Now it is super abundant everywhere, even in Sydney. It is regularly in my yard and I would see it every time I go for a walk. It has really benefitted from human expansion.

It is not regularly kept in aviaries John like other pigeons/ doves. No reason it couldn't be though. It is a bit big (a little bigger than the normal pigeon) for small aviaries. I would rather keep the smaller doves like the Diamond Dove. I see Diamond Doves when I go into the interior of Australia, but never found them common. Not like the very similar Peaceful Dove which are super abundant everywhere. You often find these 2 dove species together.


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2012)

A friend of me breads them in the NL you can buy them a lot. 

Nice pictures its always great to see tzhem in nature.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice birds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 20, 2012)

These are beautiful!


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2012)

These are neat looking birds.
Not a pigeon fan though. When we had the roof done, changed to a lighter color. Now they perch on the neighbors roof during winter(hehehe).
Wish the telephone/electrical wires were buried, or on the other side of the street...


----------



## Stone (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgive that bad pic. Here's the male making himself noticed. She looks like she couldn't be less interested!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hera (Feb 20, 2012)

They're very pretty, but I keep thinking they look like they were created by Dr Seuss.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty birds; they look like a Blue Jay (head) crossed with a pigeon body.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2012)

Dido said:


> A friend of me breads them in the NL you can buy them a lot.


Mmmm, and then deep fried; like Katsu don?


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Mmmm, and then deep fried; like Katsu don?



To small I prefer the bigger one filled up with bread and grilled......


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes! :evil:


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2012)

If exchange were possible, I'd gladly trade you an over-abundance of mourning doves for such lovely birds.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

Impressive indeed!!! Do they come close to you or always keep a distance?

Mark, yes, Streptopelia decaocto is very nice and gentle... not like the pigeons (Columba livia domestica) which are very annoying..... gggrrrr...hehehehe... We have a couple coming to our balcony too! I have some pics, but nothing special. One of them seems very comfortable with our presence and comes realy close...


----------



## s1214215 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are pretty. We have some that come to eat at my mothers place.. The pet Galah we have gets annoyed as they pinch his seed.

They make a fine pie too LOL... 

Brett


----------

